# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  زواج اجانب فى مصر -  هانى احمد

## hany31

الامناء
للمحاماة والاستشارات الفانونية
هانى احمد المحامى والمستشار القانوني
خبراء فى امور وشئون الاجانب فى مصروالدول العربية
المستندات الخاصة بزواج الاجانب فى مصر
1-شهادة من السفارة التابعه له او القتصليه التابع لها بالقاهرة متضمنة الاسم والعنوان والديانة-تاريخ وجهة الميلاد-المهنة-الدخل-الحالة الاجتماعية من حيث سابقة زواج من عدمه والتصديق عليها من الخارجية المصرية
واذا كان مطلق او مطلقه وجوب ذكر عدد الابناء
فى حالة عدم وجود ابناء يذكر بالشهادة عدم وجود ابناء وتشهد السفارة بانه لا مانع من زواج مصدق عليها من الخارجية المصرية
2-جواز سفر سارى وعليه اقامة سارية بالبلاد 
3-شهادة اعتناق الدين الاسلامى من الازهر الشريف فى حالة اذا كان اشهر اسلامه 
4-المصرية بطاقة الرقم القومى  وشهادة ميلاد اومستخرج رسمى منها
5-وفى حالة اذا كانت مطلقه
وثيقة الطلاق-اوحكم الطلاق بالنهائيه حتى الطعن بالنقض
6-عدد 5 صورة لكل من الزوجين 
7-طابع تامين الاسرة
8-عدد 2 شهود اكثر من 21 سنة
9-مترجم اذا كان احد طرفى العقد لايتكلم اللغه العربيه
اذاكانت المصرية مسيحية بالاضافة الى ما سبق مطلوب شهادة من الكنيسة التابعه لها موجهه الى الشهر العقارى فى مدة صلاحية الشهادة مصدق عليها من مديرية الامن متضمنة على انها لم يسبق لها الزواج وانها خالية من كافة الموانع الشرعية والقانونية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUhhdgL2Rnc
مع تحيات 
هانى احمد المحامى والمستشار القانوني
0128811960

----------


## تامر سامي احمد

*تحية طيبة للأستاذ/ هاني أحمد، وأتمنى لك استمرار التوفيق والنجاح  

يشرفني أن أضع تعليق على هذا الموضوع بخصوص الزواج والتوكيلات وترجمة المستندات المراد تقديمها للسفارات 
*
 *شروط زواج وتوكيلات الأجانب والترجمة المعتمدة * 

 *في جمهورية مصر العربية*
 *أولا: زواج الأجانب*

*تتم عملية عقد الزواج و توثيق عقد الزواج في القاهرة أو الاسكندرية بمكتب زواج الاجانب*
 
*1- يجب حضور الزوج والزوجة بشخصهما أو وجود توكيل من الطرف الأجنبي لأي شخص مصري*
 
*2- وجود شاهدين ذكور ومترجم معتمد لدى الشهر العقاري في حالة اذا كان أحد طرفي العقد لا يتحدث العربية بطلاقة*
 
*3-* *يجب ان تحصل الزوجة الاجنبية او الزوج الأجنبي على ختم اقامة سارية من الجوازات*
 
*4-* *تقديم   شهادة عدم ممانعة زواج للطرف الاجنبي، وهذه الشهادة تصدر من سفارة الطرف   الأجنبي ويجب ان تتضمن على الاسم والحالة الاجتماعية والديانة إن أمكن (مع   العلم أن بعض السفارات لا تضع الديانة في هذه الشهادة وفي هذه الحالة يجب   تقديم مستند يثبت الديانة)*
 
*5- التوجه لأقرب مكتب صحة والحصول على شهادتي فحص طبي لراغبي الزواج لكلا من الزوج والزوجة*

 *6-* *بعد اتمام الاوراق يتم التوجه للشهر العقاري بجمع محاكم الاسكندرية* *ويمكنك الحصول على عقد الزواج في نفس اليوم*
 *أو يمكنكم التوجه* *الى ميدان لاظوغلي بالقاهرة، مكتب زواج الاجانب بالدور الرابع، ويتم استلام عقد الزواج بعد ما لا يقل عن 10 ايام أو اسبوعان*

*ثانيا: توكيلات الأجانب*

*يتم عمل التوكيل الذي أحد أطرافه شخص أجنبي في أي مكتب شهر عقاري في جمهورية مصر العربية وشروطه:* 
 *1- يجب حضور الطرف الأجنبي بنفسه * 
 *2- يجب الحصول على ختم اقامة سارية على باسبور الطرف الأجنبي من مصلحة الجوازات*
*3- يجب حضور مترجم معتمد لدى مكتب مصلحة الشهر العقاري* 

*ثالثا: الترجمة المعتمدة للمستندات الرسمية*

*1- يقوم بالترجمة مترجم معتمد لدى السفارة المراد تقديم المستندات اليها
* 
 *2- يتم ارفاق الترجمة مع صورة من المستند الأصلي وتوضع الأختام على كلاهما مع اقرار المترجم*

*ولمزيد من المعلومات برجاء التواصل وزيارة الرابط أدناه

http://alextranslation.blogspot.com/

وبالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## تامر سامي احمد

*السلام عليكم الأخ العزيز الاستاذ هاني

بجد يا جماعة الراجل ده عبقري، 

مفيش حد عرف يخلصل موضوع جواز يمكن من أصعب الحالات اللي مرت عليا

محدش فعلا يتخيل ان ممكن أبدا جنسيات زي ايران او اسرائيل ممكن يتوثقلها عقود زواجها في مصر

أول مرة بجد الاقي عبقرية ودهاء قانوني بالشكل ده 

الله يباركلك وتمنياتي بدوام التوفيق*

----------


## margoadel

ممتازا اوووووووووووي

----------

